# Heroin Vial



## Troutmaster08 (Apr 10, 2020)

I do not know how old it is but here is a heroin or cocaine vial.


----------



## Dansalata (Apr 15, 2020)

how do you know this???


----------



## Troutmaster08 (Apr 16, 2020)

Dansalata said:


> how do you know this???


They are a pretty common find in some places


----------



## J.R. Collector (Apr 16, 2020)

Is it embossed with the contents or could it be used for anything?


----------



## Troutmaster08 (Apr 16, 2020)

Sarasota941 said:


> Is it embossed with the contents or could it be used for anything?


No it is unmarked, I have a few other similar ones i could post if that would help


----------



## shotdwn (Apr 16, 2020)

Looks like an aspirin bottle to me.


----------



## J.R. Collector (Apr 16, 2020)

So it's a cocaine or heroin bottle because you use it for that now?


----------



## Troutmaster08 (Apr 16, 2020)

Sarasota941 said:


> So it's a cocaine or heroin bottle because you use it for that now?


Wow


----------



## J.R. Collector (Apr 16, 2020)

Since it looks like a screw top bottle I would have to imagine heroin and cocaine are illegal by now . So how are these bottles mass produced for illegal drugs? Also it's not even embossed with cocaine or heroin.  I was looking for proof or an article about the drug filled vials.


----------



## Troutmaster08 (Apr 16, 2020)

Sarasota941 said:


> Since it looks like a screw top bottle I would have to imagine heroin and cocaine are illegal by now . So how are these bottles mass produced for illegal drugs? Also it's not even embossed with cocaine or heroin.  I was looking for proof or an article about the drug filled vials.


I'm probably wrong i'm pretty new to bottle digging and collecting


----------



## Dansalata (May 6, 2020)

ive seen all types of pills in those....


----------



## Today14 (Jul 4, 2020)

Troutmaster08 said:


> I do not know how old it is but here is a heroin or cocaine vial.


 this is a paper from 1890's advertising no drugs in the product they where selling just wanted to share it . Have a great 4th


----------

